# Golde sunroof parts



## CoupeDaddy (Aug 10, 2013)

The Golde sunroof was an option on 2002's and E9 coupes. An uber rare option was the aluminum pop-up wind deflector.

I have parts and complete deflectors for sale.

[email protected] for pictures and price.


----------



## CoupeDaddy (Aug 10, 2013)

Bump
I have 2 sets ready to go


----------

